
Ask HN: Difference in Pay Between Full-Time and Contract Positions? - zer0sand0nes
Any other pros n cons?
======
planetzero
Usually Contract positions are 30-50% more than a full-time position in terms
of pay. This is being conservative and it can also be much more.

The other nice thing is that you are billing hourly rather than salaried (most
development positions are salaried) and companies are less-likely to abuse
your hours/work life balance.

